# Install of python 2.7 hangs



## wimrijnders (Jan 29, 2013)

During a portupgrade of python 2.7, I eventually see the following on the console:

```
cc -c -fno-strict-aliasing -O2 -pipe  -fno-strict-aliasing -DNDEBUG -O2 -pipe  -fno-strict-aliasing  -I. -IInclude -I./../Include -fPIC -DPy_BUILD_CORE  -DSVNVERSION="\"`LC_ALL=C echo Unversioned directory`\""  -DHGVERSION="\"`LC_ALL=C hg id -i ./..`\""  -DHGTAG="\"`LC_ALL=C hg id -t ./..`\""  -DHGBRANCH="\"`LC_ALL=C hg id -b ./..`\""  -o Modules/getbuildinfo.o ./../Modules/getbuildinfo.c
```

At this point, the update hangs forever.

Would this be a known problem? How can I get around this?

This is on FreeBSD v.8.3.

Thanks in advance, please tell me what other info I should supply to aid in answering.

Wim.


----------

